# Install PHP5 bei ubuntu 710 server



## JeanDD (27. März 2008)

Hallo, ich habe mich heute das erste mal mit dem Ubundu-Server beschäftigt.

Die Installation habe ich nach dem 
http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/ubun...-installation-lamp-email-dns-ftp-ispconfig/6/
vorgenommen.

Aber wenn ich bei Punk 16 Apache/PHP5

Als Nächstes installieren wir PHP5:
die Dateien Installieren will, bekomme ich einen Fehler.



> root@server1:/home/jean# apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-common php5-curl php5-dev php5-gd php5-idn php-pear php5-imagick php5-imap php5-json php5-mcrypt php5-memcache php5-mhash php5-ming php5-mysql php5-ps php5-pspell php5-recode php5-snmp php5-sqlite php5-tidy php5-xmlrpc php5-xsl
> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
> AbhÃ¤ngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
> Reading state information... Fertig
> ...


Hier im Forum habe ich leider keine Antwort gefunden.

Für Infos wär ich dankbar
Jean


----------



## JeanDD (28. März 2008)

*erledigt*

Erledigt
ich habe es hinbekommen.


----------



## Duisburger (15. März 2009)

*erledigt?*

Hallo JeanDD,
habe das gleiche Problem bei der 8ter Version an der Stelle.
Wie war denn Deine Lösung?

Habe das paket einfach weggelassen, aber darf man das??


----------



## Till (15. März 2009)

Die Lösung ist einfach das Paket wegzulassen, dass muss irgendwie entfernt worden sein seit das tutorial geschrieben wurde.


----------

